# Freeze-Dried Pets



## Hippyhart (Jul 4, 2004)

I watched this special on ABC last night called The Outsiders, and one portion of the show was about people who did not want to give up their beloved pets after they died, so they found this taxidermist in Pennsylvania who was using a freeze-drying method to preserve these pets. I think it cost somewhere in the range of $1,000.

Here's a website with photos of freeze-dried pets. Very realistic
http://www.petpreservations.com/

We're all pet lovers here, so I have to ask -- would you freeze dry your pet? 

I think I personally would be a little creeped out by my cats' hides hanging around the house, but I also can see why someone would have a hard time letting go (especially if the animal died young or you've had the animal for 20+ years).


----------



## Nero the Sable (Oct 28, 2004)

I don't think I would want a freeze-dried pet around my house... that would just freak me out.

I think I might like their fur though (the cats) - because it would remind me of them and it would be soft. Of course that thought is a bit creepy too not to mention freak people out if I went around saying I still had my cat's pelt.


----------



## MikePageKY (Aug 24, 2005)

I would have to say no as well. It's been almost 3 years since little Nauti (RB) passed. She is buried in the yard, near the birdfeeders that she loved to watch so much. I buried her with her favorite towel and of all things, a little cleaning swab that she loved to play with. Over the years, the memories have become pretty much happy thoughts.....all the good times, the good things, the scritches and the headbumps and those long sessions of staring out the window. I can't remember her spilling, clawing, or breaking anything, even though I know that she must have. The memories are all that I need.

However, I really believe that to have spent the last 3 years looking at her freeze dried body would really have me creeping out by now.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

It would make me too sad.


----------



## lild (Jul 11, 2005)

I think it's creepy

I used to help out a parrot breeder and I went into a freezer in his basement and saw a bunch of dead frozen birds. it gave me nightmares (I was like 9 years old).

I would much rather bury them somewhere they loved or cremate them and have them in a little urn with a pitcure of better times.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

No way. I even think that keeping the ashes on the mantel in an urn is a little creepy.


----------



## nklincoln (Aug 2, 2005)

I have to laugh. I always threaten hubby with stuffing Molly Girl and setting her on our bed to stare at him. LOL gives him the creeps.


----------



## Midnight (Aug 18, 2006)

Why would you want a freeze-dried pet? If you freezed it, who would unfreeze it? You wouldn't know what that kind of person was: a cat lover, a cat hater? And then you would probably be very sad whenever you saw the body. Creepy.


----------



## ionestar (Jun 18, 2004)

I wouldn't do it. there is always a time when we all have to let go, it's just part of life. to freeze dry ones pet is just a bandaid to cover the pain for the loss but i don't see it as still having the pet, the warmth, the looks, the love we receive each day from our pets it's not comparable and to some life less plastic eyes ... that's scary!!! I think pets also have the right to leave this world in peace and not sit frozen dried on a table forever... At least i see my pet as a member of the family ... certainly even if it's possible, I could not freeze dry someone I love ... although from time to time I need a control remote to freeze my hb, especially when he can't stop talking, he should've been a preacher... !!! :lol:


----------



## Nyar (Nov 12, 2004)

thats as bad as Pet Pillows


----------



## Crystal211 (Aug 1, 2004)

I personally wouldn't...I think it's a bit creepy and I think it would be too painful to see an animal that passed but I can't interact with anymore. I don't think it would help the grieving process.

I could see how some people wouldn't want to let go, though.


----------



## Sky Eyes Woman (Feb 26, 2006)

Yeah, the freeze-drying is creepy to me too. But I think of it like I do a lot of controversial things, as long as no one is being hurt then whatever. It's not for me, though.

I do have Pearl's ashes on a shelf in my living room. I promised I'd keep her always, and she's going to be buried with me. I don't point them out to people and say, "There's my cremated cat right there." or anything like that. It was a personal thing, for me. I loved her. It helps me to be able to look up at that shelf and tell her she's still here with Mama.


----------



## SneezerCallie (Aug 29, 2005)

I've heard of this before and in some respects I can see why someone might want to do it, but personally I don't think I could. To see my beloved cat but not have them respond, it would be too painful for me to see just the "shell" if you will, but not be able to have the loving personality there. 

My bosses cat Sammy was put to sleep nearly 6 weeks ago now, and I loved her like she was my own. I picked up her ashes at the vet, and I'll be honest-for the 5 days she was with me before going home and being buried, it was very comforting for me to "have" her with me again. During the day I had her out in the living room with her certificate, and at night when we went to sleep I put her in my room next to a photo of herself. I guess I can't explain that without being morbid sounding, but I was able to hold that little bag and talk to her-it helped me feel close to her and every night when I say goodnight to my cats I include Sammy, ask her to watch over Sneezer and Callie for me. Since she was buried I took the bag the tin with her ashes was in, and I put her old collar, ball, and a few whiskers in there to keep.


----------



## Midnight (Aug 18, 2006)

It really wouldn't even be your cat anyway. Just their body. It would be like keeping the body of a loved one after they passed away. *shudders*


----------



## EChryst (Aug 8, 2005)

It'll be kinda cool when you can pick them up in aisle 7, the freezer aisle, right next to the frozen broccoli.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

EChryst said:


> It'll be kinda cool when you can pick them up in aisle 7, the freezer aisle, right next to the frozen broccoli.


 :fust 

I'm going to keep hitting until I stop laughing! shame, shame! :wink:


----------



## Paw Prints (Apr 1, 2005)

No way. When a pet dies, keeping their body around won't bring them back. That really creeps me out.


----------



## Gypsy Girl (Jun 9, 2006)

Bleck. No. I mean... I suppose I can understand the reasoning...kind of, but it stopped being your pet when it died. Having it there would creep me out a bit, not to mention any guests coming over. I'd be labled instant nut job after that, and I don't need any help in the insane buisiness.  

Kate


----------



## lild (Jul 11, 2005)

doodlebug said:


> No way. I even think that keeping the ashes on the mantel in an urn is a little creepy.




I didn't keep him on a mantle, he was packed away. I didn't have anywhere I could bury him and I couldn't just throw him away, he was my baby, I loved him. I was young (about 15) so this was the best I could think of, and the most I could afford.


----------



## Hippyhart (Jul 4, 2004)

My mom has the ashes of our family dog in a little box at her house -- used to be on the mantel at their old house where she died. I really don't think it's that creepy having ashes around the house -- and I actually thought some of the freeze-dried animals were neat. But it would make me sad to see one of my cats everyday and know that they won't be sitting next to me or racing up and down the hallway.


----------



## nklincoln (Aug 2, 2005)

Tell this to Dale Evans and Roy Rogers. Remember Trigger? Or am I that old nobody else remembers the horse. LOL


----------



## TAsunder (Apr 6, 2004)

Sounds creepy and unsanitary. I'm planning to settle on looking at one of my 300 photos while listening to Pictures of You by The Cure.


----------



## TAsunder (Apr 6, 2004)

You mean a LifeGem? I would rather do that than freeze dry, but I dunno if I'm willing to spend $3,000 on something like that...


----------



## NancyC (Aug 1, 2006)

As I remember, both Trigger and Bullet were stuffed and mounted. Hey, maybe Dale and Roy are. too.

"Pass the Plate of Happiness Around!"


----------



## mylittlezoo (Apr 9, 2006)

My cat requested that I stuff him with freeze dried cat treats after he passes.


----------



## moggiegirl (May 15, 2005)

No way! I think the best thing to do is take lots of wonderful pictures of your cats while they are living so you can put them in a photo album and preserve images and memories. That's what I want to do. 

I do think it's creepy to keep the remains of a dead pet, I would rather say they'd always have a special place in my heart forever and the photo album stays with me as long as I live and as soon as I heal from their passing, I would get more cats and do the same again, take plenty of pictures and hope their lives are long and healthy and preserve their images in another album. By the time I'm too old to have cats I will have had the satisfaction that my cats lived long, healthy and happy lives and I will still treasure the kitty photo albums that I can look at whenever I want. 

Pictures show life, not death. Would you rather have a specially made book with images of your cats doing all kinds of crazy things like climbing cat trees and human shoulders, playing with toy mice, looking down from book shelves and refrigerators, chasing things, stalking and pouncing, crawling into cardboard boxes and shopping bags, sticking their tongues out at you, yawning after a nap in the sun or would you rather have a dead carcass in your home?


----------



## Sky Eyes Woman (Feb 26, 2006)

If you think freeze-dried pets are creepy, how about a clone of your beloved pet? 8O


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

lild said:


> doodlebug said:
> 
> 
> > No way. I even think that keeping the ashes on the mantel in an urn is a little creepy.
> ...


Oh...I'm not trying to condemn anyone for keeping their pet's ashes with them. I don't think the person who keeps them is creepy. Everyone has to do is right for them. It's just not for me.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Sky Eyes Woman said:


> If you think freeze-dried pets are creepy, how about a clone of your beloved pet? 8O


I don't think the clone is creepy at all. I don't believe in it...there are way too many homeless pets. And until I actually looked at this website, I never even thought about the fact that they need surrogate Mom cats...and what kind of lives do they have. Tons of people go out and get another pet that looks almost identical to their previous one. I'd much rather have a clone, at least it's alive, than a freeze-dried pet.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

When I think of cloning, all I can think of is the movie "Pet Sematary" -- yikes.

:yikes :yikes :yikes :yikes


----------



## Paw Prints (Apr 1, 2005)

I would never clone my pet...it would be so unnatural. It would look like my cat, act like my cat, but it wouldn't be my cat. That would be like if someone's kid died, and they cloned them. Yuck..it won't bring their kid back.


----------



## Sky Eyes Woman (Feb 26, 2006)

doodlebug said:


> I don't think the clone is creepy at all. I don't believe in it...there are way too many homeless pets. And until I actually looked at this website, I never even thought about the fact that they need surrogate Mom cats...and what kind of lives do they have. Tons of people go out and get another pet that looks almost identical to their previous one. I'd much rather have a clone, at least it's alive, than a freeze-dried pet.


I too was unaware this cloning of pets was a reality until I saw this website. I emailed that company and asked about the quality of life of their surrogates. I'm still waiting on a response, but it's the weekend so it might be a couple more days. If I don't get a satisfactory response from them I will be getting ahold of animal welfare agencies in their area. With the tens of thousands of dollars they charge for a clone they better be taking _excellent_ care of the surrogates they must have to produce the clones.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

There was a page on pet adoptions where they were adopting out retired surrogates. According to them, they're treated wonderfully, are rescued cats that would have been euthanized if they hadn't taken them etc. But what else are they going to say...they certainly wouldn't say they're abusing them.

The other question I thought of...when humans have invitro fertilization, they typically implant multiple eggs and multiple births are fairly common. Do they plant multiples, and if they all take, do you then end up with multiple cloned kittens? What happens to them? Can you imagine having 3 identical cloned cats? And I certainly wouldn't want someone else adopting 'my' cat...Just keeps getting weirder (But still not as weird as the freeze drying IMO)


----------



## _catwoman_ (May 19, 2006)

Ask one of your older family members, " When you die, can I just freeze you in that position and put you in a chair in *points* that corner so I can have more decoration, be able to remember what you look like and scare any guests to death?" No, I don't think I would. I don't think anyone would want themself freeze-dried. 8O


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

_catwoman_ said:


> Ask one of your older family members, " When you die, can I just freeze you in that position and put you in a chair in *points* that corner so I can have more decoration, be able to remember what you look like and scare any guests to death?" No, I don't think I would. I don't think anyone would want themself freeze-dried. 8O


I don't know - my Dad may have gone for it - as long as the chair was in front of a t.v. that was left on ESPN year-round. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cindy123 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Freeze dried pets*

I had my cat preserved a couple of years ago and it is so nice to see her every day and remember all the fond memories we had. I used PERPETUAL PET and they were so wonderful. The specialize in pets only and they gave me so much encouragement and helped me through this very difficult time. They also did a wonderful job on my cat. I would highly recommend them.


----------



## Calla_Dragon (Feb 11, 2007)

Due to my own personal beliefs, preserving the body has no meaning for me because their soul is not there. That's not my dog or cat anymore because their soul is no longer in their body and I see no point in only preserving part of my pet. If I'm going to have them back, I want the whole package. So, the short answer is no, I wouldn't do it.

As far as cloning, I wouldn't do that either because I don't believe in cloning period. That combined with the fact there's so little knowledge of what they're doing in the world of cloning scares the bajeezus out of me. I enjoy an animal for the time they're with me and when they pass, I grieve and move on. It's the cycle of life for me - things are born, they live and then they die. It's just unfortunate that we have to watch that cycle so many times since cats' and dogs' life spans are so much shorter than ours. I figure it's a part of pet ownership and I know the score when I get a new pet. If it is too hard to lose a pet that I feel I just can't handle it, I can always choose to not get another pet.


----------



## waschaf (Jan 10, 2007)

No way even though we miss them when they are gone , they deserve to go that special place , i think it goes to far beyond humane IMO


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Ashes to ashes, dust to dust. All creepyness aside, I would wonder at the cosmic ramifications of disrupting the natural flow of life. But thats just me. I would much rather envision my beloved pets romping, free and full of life, than see them, permanently frozen and...dusty...


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

I can see keeping some memorial of a beloved furry friend, but freeze drying strikes me as over-the-top creepy. 
Can't imagine reaching out without thinking to pet the soft, warm coat; only it's cold and stiff. Gives me shivers just thinking about it.

I do have a picture of Sam that i don't think i could part with.
Makes it easier to remember the happy times, and to imagine him romping at the Bridge.
:catrun


----------



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)

SneezerCallie said:


> I've heard of this before and in some respects I can see why someone might want to do it, but personally I don't think I could. To see my beloved cat but not have them respond, it would be too painful for me to see just the "shell" if you will, but not be able to have the loving personality there.
> 
> My bosses cat Sammy was put to sleep nearly 6 weeks ago now, and I loved her like she was my own. I picked up her ashes at the vet, and I'll be honest-for the 5 days she was with me before going home and being buried, it was very comforting for me to "have" her with me again. During the day I had her out in the living room with her certificate, and at night when we went to sleep I put her in my room next to a photo of herself. I guess I can't explain that without being morbid sounding, but I was able to hold that little bag and talk to her-it helped me feel close to her and every night when I say goodnight to my cats I include Sammy, ask her to watch over Sneezer and Callie for me. Since she was buried I took the bag the tin with her ashes was in, and I put her old collar, ball, and a few whiskers in there to keep.


THis will sound crazy, but being a wildlife rehabber and loving squirrels... I had a non releasable squirrel that had seizures, she was hydrocephilic and she was on pheno barb 2x a day. Got her as a baby and kept her as a somewhat pet, she died at 8 months old and it devastated my hubby and I. We cremated her and have her ashes in our living room. We also take the bag out and talk to her. She will be buried with us as well as Mango in about 30 years. I don't think it is morbid. But to freeze dry?? NO WAY! Yuck!


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

I plan on having my cremated pets ashes scattered along with mine when the time comes also. Like I said, ashes to ashes. I don't think it's creepy to keep an urn on the mantle at all. I have three, one cat and two rabbits (one was the first cottontail rabbit I rehabed that died unexpectedly one night at about age 6weeks. I was so devastated! I couldn't imagine just tossing him out)


----------



## Jocelyn31 (Feb 19, 2007)

Wow taking the bag of ashes out to talk to it does sound a little crazy (no offence) I dont think its right to have your dead animal kicking around the house. I mean greiving is one thing but how could you ever move on if dear old fluffy was still sitting on the mantel??!
And is a cloned animal really alive? I dont think so... I think anyone with a religious background would argue the definition of life with you


----------



## kana (Apr 23, 2004)

I love my cat because of his personality. He is a gorgeous cat, but I still wouldn't preserve him.


----------



## inmemoryofsnickers94 (Jan 24, 2009)

I am really thinking of having my cat of 14 years freeze dried due to the fact that I really want his body around so I can still pet him and see him even tho hes gone... He meant the world to me as he was like a son to me and I know it would be hard for me to get to the place where he could be buried and I wouldn't be able to see him if I got him cremated... Money is no object for me... So yes I am going to have my cat freeze dried and possible my other pets I have now and maybe in the future...


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Cloned kitties? Yikes! Shades of "Pet Semetary" 8O 
But, would God deprive a living cat of a soul, just because somebody in a lab placed some genetic material into a gamete cell before it was born? I think the Creator is more merciful than that.

What about keeping all the hair from brushing your cat all through their life, and then having it made into a sweater when they pass?
rcat


----------



## Huge2 (Jan 28, 2008)

If that last thing wasn't a joke, then I'm sorry for almost literally laughing my arms off....

As for freeze-dried kitties? Not in a million years.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

One word.

Yuk!

By the way, a cloned animal is alive. But its not your pet .. its just another animal entirely that looks precisely like the one you love.


----------



## Sparky (Apr 11, 2008)

I've had three cats, Muffin, Princess and Duchess. All three were extremely sweet and loving but all three had extremely different personalities. I had three shelties growing up again all three were sweet dogs bit all three were completely different. You will never find an exact match to your rainbow kitty. Each animal is its own "person". As for freeze drying- NO WAY


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

The major problem I have with freeze-drying a pet you cared about...is who will care about it when you are gone? I would hate to see someone's beloved freeze-dried pet wind up thrown away by uncaring relatives or strangers into a dumpster and wind at the landfill. How sad.


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Huge said:


> If that last thing wasn't a joke, then I'm sorry for almost literally laughing my arms off....
> 
> As for freeze-dried kitties? Not in a million years.


Yeah, that was kinda tongue-in-cheek. :wink:


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

I think freeze-drying would show a twisted lack of respect for your beloved pets life. When my Tucker died I buried him in my garden with a beautiful statue of a long haired cat above him. When Buzzy died I had him cremated because the ground was too frozen. His ashes are on the shelf above the bed where he always liked to sleep. In the spring I will scatter them in the garden below the window where he always sat to watch the birds. All of my past cats are buried in my yard with some sort of remembrance above their graves.


----------



## Debbie of SD (Apr 14, 2007)

melysion said:


> By the way, a cloned animal is alive. But its not your pet .. its just another animal entirely that looks precisely like the one you love.


It wouldn't necessarily look precisely like the cloned animal either. It would have the same DNA make-up, but how all that DNA sorts itself out can also vary. It all goes back to the old nature vs nurture debate. It is not one or the other that makes an individual (or animal) who they are, but it is BOTH, and there isn't anyway to fully replicate anyone.

Personally I would never choose to freeze dry any of my pets. Their body is just their 'shell', and it wouldn't include their personality or anything that made that pet special to me.


----------



## shlanon (Oct 16, 2003)

I couldn't do it...too creepy. But at the same time, it breaks my heart to know I will never see the sheen of Justin's coat or feel the softness of his fur ever again. 
I am going to make a photo album of all his pictures. That will capture who he truly was much more than freeze drying.

We chose cremation because we don't have a place to bury him that we feel okay with. I couldn't bear to think of "leaving him" if we move from this house. I am not sure where I will put his ashes yet. I've also saved his collar, a bit of fur I clipped after he passed to go with his ashes, and I've found a few of his whiskers.

As for cloning, the cat would be a genetic copy, but I don't think the personality of your cat would be duplicated. Environment has a big play in that. I wouldn't ever do it because of the cost and knowing that I think personally, my cat would prefer that I give a home to another cat in need just as I did him.


----------



## Debbie of SD (Apr 14, 2007)

shlanon said:


> I think personally, my cat would prefer that I give a home to another cat in need just as I did him.


Very well said.

I had the same questions about what to do with my cats' ashes (besides just having them buried with me one day - heck anyone who knows me would fully understand). I, too, was concerned about moving and not wanting to bury their ashes someplace in the yard if I wasn't always going to stay here. I solved the dilemma by putting my cats ashes in a HUGE ficus tree pot that we have in our living room. We had the tree back when Bonnie and Clyde were just little (they used to love to sit in the base of the pot and swat at the leaves). Even if the tree dies someday, I will still be able to keep most of the pot's soil and use it to replant another house tree.


----------



## JulietCat (Jan 2, 2009)

This is slightly ironic because I just finished reading Alan Alda's memoire, "Never Have Your Dog Stuffed- And Other Things I've Learned". I have to agree with him on this, though I have occasionally thought of keeping a pets fur or ashes because that seems more like having something to remember them by than trying to keep them alive in my mind.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Haha, I've read that book it was fantastic. I wonder what ever happened to Rhapsody?


----------



## JulietCat (Jan 2, 2009)

I know, I wondered what happened to Rhapsody too. Serious allergic reaction maybe? Except anaphylaxis makes breathing almost impossible, so if that were it he wouldn't have been able to run around like he was. I couldn't believe they didn't try to take the poor thing to a vet either. I guess people thought a little differently about animals back then. That jewelry idea is really interesting. I've also seen necklaces for sale that are a small glass bottle, usually with some type of pretty top to it that would also work for storing a bit of hair or ashes from a pet. My dog is dying right now, I might have to think about something like that, it's a really nice idea.


----------

